# [SOLVED] Check how much power my computer is using?



## btf18

Hi there. Im building a new computer and i had to cheap out on the power supply because i overspent on the GPU. Not a good combination i know, but I will upgrade the power supply when i can afford. 

My question is how do i look at how much power my computer is using? Can i have a programme running that checks this data, and displays it when im playing games or just web browsing etc? I would also like to check up on how my GPU is doing if anyone knows of a programme for this. 

Thanks TSF :grin:


----------



## Johnny1982

*Re: Check how much power my computer is using?*

Try this link for an online Power Calculator (provided you know exactly what's in your pc): http://www.antec.outervision.com/ I'm not sure how accurate these online power calculators are though. For GPU monitoring you could use GPU-Z or HWMonitor. And with HWMonitor you could just make sure your voltages are very close to the stated volts. I think it should not be more that a 5-10% difference from indicated ie. 12v, 5v etc. especially under load. BTW what PSU did you get (specific brand and model) and how many watts is it.


----------



## Tyree

*Re: Check how much power my computer is using?*

I don't know of any software that can accurately measure power consumption.
The PSU is the very last place to cut costs. Using a low quality underpowered PSU is the surest way to damage your other hardware. 
Brand & Model of the GPU and PSU?


----------



## btf18

*Re: Check how much power my computer is using?*

Won't it cut out if it cant take the heat? Im pretty sure it will. Antec high current gamer 520watt


----------



## btf18

*Re: Check how much power my computer is using?*

O Johnny's comment didnt show up. Thank you


----------



## Tyree

*Re: Check how much power my computer is using?*

Antec PSU's are poor quality and 520W is not sufficient for a PCI-E GPU. It "might" shut down and it might not?


----------



## btf18

*Re: Check how much power my computer is using?*

Its rated bronze so its pretty good quality. Just has low watts


----------



## btf18

*Re: Check how much power my computer is using?*

Antec PSU's are not poor quality man.


----------



## Tyree

*Re: Check how much power my computer is using?*

Antec "Used" to be good quality but they change suppliers too frequently to be reliable.


----------



## btf18

*Re: Check how much power my computer is using?*

Why do TSF always say such broad generalised put downs? The Antec being poor quality power supplies remark is so ignorant. I bet it has to be a corsair right? Or its poor quality xD xD What are you going by? I asked for a way to monitor my power consumption. If you read the system requirements of a 6870 it says it requires you to use a 500 power supply. I already know i'm using the minimum power supply. Antec power supplies are just as high quality as corsair and usually a lower price. But why would you turn the conversation into this?


----------



## Tyree

*Re: Check how much power my computer is using?*

Your money your decision and best of luck with your high quality Antec PSU.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html


----------



## btf18

*Re: Check how much power my computer is using?*

Why did you post that link? I have read it already. That link is not about my question. 
Maybe the newer supplier is better? Why is it automatically worse? Dont you think they would make sure they are using quality materials? I think they would. However, i do not care about the brand bashing. Stick to the question. If you dont wanna post then thats cool but if you post stick to the question. Otherwise it is not helping and you sound like a dick.


----------



## Tyree

*Re: Check how much power my computer is using?*

I posted the link hoping you would read it and perhaps get an understanding of PSU quality. 
Yes, you would "think" hardware retailers would want their suppliers to use quality materials but that just isn't the case. Profit is a powerful motivator.
My posts have been factual with no brand bashing involved. Your questions have been addressed accurately and courteously.
There are no softwares, that I am aware of, that can monitor Voltage accurately and your are using a low quality under powered PSU.


----------



## MonsterMiata

*Re: Check how much power my computer is using?*

As tyree stated there is no software that can monitor the amount of power the PC is using sense the PC itself has no means of reading the amount of power its using other than the current voltages the PSU is putting out.


----------



## btf18

*Re: Check how much power my computer is using?*

"antec make poor quality PSU's". This is too generalised to be factual. I know a lot about business and quality is key to profit in the PSU world. All the products get tested and rated by a third party so i think they are gonna make it work. Im going to uni now so i cant stay and chat about antec being poor quality. Dam.


----------



## btf18

*Re: Check how much power my computer is using?*

Thank you for informing me of the no software to monitor it.


----------



## Tyree

*Re: Check how much power my computer is using?*



btf18 said:


> "antec make poor quality PSU's".


Rephrase: Antec sells/distributes some poor quality PSU's that are manufactured by several different companies. Problem being, you don't know who made it from one month to the next.
I, as well as many other PC builder's (several Team Mates on this Forum), have had Antec PSU's make our life difficult and cost us money.
One big plus for Antec is their support. There more than happy to send you another unit to replace the failed unit.


----------



## linderman

*Re: Check how much power my computer is using?*

here you are Mr. Pleasant

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882715001

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=125-416


sorry we tried to help you avoid the cliff youre headed to.....BTW how does a 15% capicator aging "per year" fit into your scheme of things?


----------



## shotgn

*Re: Check how much power my computer is using?*

I Agree with *Tyree*. Antec used to make decent psu's in the past.

Then they changed suppliers and with with a lower quality platform. 

Which is the reason we stick with seasonic or corsair.....They have been consistent with their quality on the psu's

Every once and a while another psu will pop up as good, just to get the brand recognized. Like xfx psu's, currently made by seasonic...but for how long? who knows.


----------



## MonsterMiata

*Re: Check how much power my computer is using?*



linderman said:


> here you are Mr. Pleasant
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882715001
> 
> http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=125-416
> 
> 
> sorry we tried to help you avoid the cliff youre headed to.....BTW how does a 15% capicator aging "per year" fit into your scheme of things?


What a waste of cash. An extra 20 dollars to know how much power the PSU is pulling from the outlet? That still will not show the strain the PSU itself will have put on it from the components inside the system.


----------



## btf18

*Re: Check how much power my computer is using?*

My PSU being Antec is not the problem. My psu being Antec is not a problem. I really appreciate any help i get. I wont monitor my computer's power consumption because it appears to be inaccurate/not very possible. I have said i am upgrading my psu asap. I have said it was a tough ask from the psu i had, that is why i posted the thread about monitoring power usage. I went and got a corsair650hx because i feared certain death if i used an antec. I dont buy into Antec PSU's being poor quality i find it more of an opinion and an opinion i dont share because of lack of evidence. Thank you


----------



## linderman

*Re: Check how much power my computer is using?*

software wont give you accurate wattage draw at the wall

the meter's i linked will give accurate wall draw


have a read in the "con's" posted about this $149.00 unit ! then you tell me if we are blowing smoke up your skirt

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...09&cm_re=antec_quattro-_-17-371-009-_-Product


----------



## linderman

*Re: Check how much power my computer is using?*

QUOTE:


Pros: Was great while it lasted, had solid 12v rails, racing stripes make it look like its moving really fast!

Cons: After about a year of owning this PSU one of the capacitors inside burst and gave me a great light show with sound effects including sparks, flame, and smoke effects. Woo!

Only destroyed it's self in the process, I got darned lucky with that, *from the other **reviews it seems like others have had this problem and not been so lucky..*
Other Thoughts: Antec, you used to be great and reliable, what happened man?

If you want a rock solid PSU brand stick with Seasonic, can't go wrong with them.


----------



## linderman

*Re: Check how much power my computer is using?*

quote:


Pros: Performed great while it lasted.

Cons: After 2 years of 24/7 operation *it went taking my mobo with it.*


----------



## linderman

*Re: Check how much power my computer is using?*

and the one we recommend ( for less money!)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006&Tpk=corsair 750-TX


----------



## btf18

*Re: Check how much power my computer is using?*

Do i really need a 750 tx? I'm not overclocking or crossfiring or modding in any way. I actually did get a 650hx. Its a higher efficiency, so uses less wattage? I can exchange but i would have to pay another $60 or something and i just cant step it up to that. I do plan on getting an 850hx way down the track when i wanna mod it up. But for now and a long time im stock as can be. The guy in the shop reckoned I'd crossfire on the 650hx but im not going to mod at all on it. Thanks


----------



## linderman

*Re: Check how much power my computer is using?*

no you dont need more / the 650HX is an awesome supply that will last you the entire 5 years with no problems


ther HX units are even better built than the TX units / the HX units are seasonic OEM's and the TX units are CWT Oem


----------



## btf18

Cool. Thanks man.


----------

